# Lüfter klackert



## BadSanta92 (11. Oktober 2012)

*Lüfter klackert*

Mein Frontlüfter vom Gehäuse klackert beim Starten des PCs und nach einiger Zeit wird er immer leiser. 
Was kann man dagegen tun?
Mein PC ist nicht so leise wie gedacht... was kann ich noch daran ändern, würde vlt eine Lüftersteuerung helfen?

MfG


----------



## ct5010 (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Lüfter klackert*

Kannst du vielleicht die Lüfter im BIOS regeln?


----------



## BadSanta92 (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Lüfter klackert*

Muss ich mal schauen sobald ich zu Hause bin.


----------



## Shinchyko (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Lüfter klackert*

Also endweder wird der Lüfter mit zu wenig Strom/Umdrehungen betrieben oder aber das Kugellager ist etwas angedötscht. Vlt hilft sogar nen schuß öl? solch ein Problem hab ich auch bei meinem Heizlüfter seid einiger Zeit. Ich gehe von Öl oder direkten defekt aus.


----------



## Gameover91 (11. Oktober 2012)

Ich hab das selbe Problem mit einem Bitfenix Spectre Pro gehabt, habe dann langzeit gewinde fett gekauft für 6euro eine 100gramm tube.
Habe das nach dieser Anleitung hier gemacht:

http://www.hardwareluxx.de/community/f136/lagerschleifen-schnell-und-einfach-beseitigen-826723.html

hat Super geholfen!
das fett ist dieses hier:
http://www.amazon.de/gp/aw/d/B00295CR0U/ref=mp_s_a_2?pi=SL75&qid=1349945954&sr=8-2

war ne arbeit von 10min!


----------



## ct5010 (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Lüfter klackert*

Kann man versuchen, extrem viel würde das aber denke ich nicht bringen.


----------



## bingo88 (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Lüfter klackert*

Das ist eine meiner Standardaktionen. Hat mir schon so manchen Lüfter wieder leise gemacht, funktioniert allerdings nicht immer! Aber bevor ich einen neuen Lüfter kaufen würde, würde ich das mal ausprobieren. Ist kein großer Aufwand. Als Schmiermittel geht auch Vaseline oder dieses Silikon-Öl aus Sprühdosen.


----------



## BadSanta92 (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Lüfter klackert*

Das Gehäuse ist noch relativ neu, gibt es da vlt. Garantie oder so auf den Lüfter ?


----------



## ct5010 (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Lüfter klackert*

Ja bestimmt, aber wenn der zu laut ist, kannst du damit eh nichts anfangen, ist also ein Versuch wert.


----------

